# Hey joe get a clue



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

just ducky said:


> the charge of the CWAC is represent the majority of waterfowlers around the state and to "advise" the DNR and NRC...nothing more.


If CWAC is just accepting the framework the DNR is giving them (no splits in October) and not proposing what the majority of waterfowlers want simply because contradicts what the DNR wants to hear, than they are just a rubber stamp of approval for DNR policy.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lang49 said:


> If CWAC doesn't relay the desires of it's constituents to the DNR in the form of a proposal, how is the DNR really supposed to know what the people want? Better yet, how is the NRC supposed to know that what the DNR is proposing contradicts what the people want?


I think the process is pretty open. It's been stated many times all through it what happens, timeframe when it happens what the end result is. You might be too young to realize where we are today compared to where we were in 1980. This is a pretty transparent process and it DOES give you some voice. We had none before.

I think there is many opportunities to voice your opinion. I would like you to give me a valid example of where CWAC denied an overall majority and never passed on that information to the DNR.

I would also like you to consider this is 1 calendar year. Just because DNR limited the options CWAC could vote on does not mean those choices will never change....you are basically not satisfied with the speed of the choices that are being presented or modified. Hate to tell you but the speed of change in state government will not happen at the speed your looking for. Specially in a decision regarding the taking of game (wildlife).

that being said, the DNR has not ruled out an early split in the future. They did rule it out for this year for reasons they have determined. simple as that.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lang49 said:


> If CWAC is just accepting the framework the DNR is giving them (no splits in October) and not proposing what the majority of waterfowlers want simply because contradicts what the DNR wants to hear, than they are just a rubber stamp of approval for DNR policy.


there is nothing that says the DNR can't limit something. In this case splits in october.

we could want 3 splits, or closed ares for refuges...or anything. If they say its not negotiable then its off the table. they make the rules of CWAC. This doesn't mean it will never happen but does mean it ain't happening this year. 

the DNR is not immune to the wants of an early split. I have had this discussion myself with 3 DNR decision makers. They know it was a hot topic. They know it can be viable. This year it was not on the table. that simple.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Dan,

I don't perceive Lang's post as implying super powers of any sort. 

He's simply stating that CWAC can and should present any alternatives that waterfowlers are telling them to present even if one or more those proposals from the waterfowlers (through CWAC) is different than the DNR's internal waterfowl workgroup - puts up as DNR's proposals to CWAC. 

I personally have no issue with what Lang wrote, and he's correct IHMO.

CWAC can advise DNR to consider an alternative.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

PhilBernardi said:


> Dan,
> 
> I don't perceive Lang's post as implying super powers of any sort.
> 
> ...


you guys think that none of the DNR are aware of the SW michigans concerns or wants? Do you guys honestly think that? Because every thread has turned into SW wanting December end dates. I can guarantee you that the people that need to know.....KNOW. They knew before cwac fall meeting. What they were not prepared to do was make a drastic change with such short notice...this is why they are telling everyone to come ready in Feb.

**when i say short notice let me clarify. Feds just relaxed the restriction on zone changes and grandfather status. We are still waiting on clarifications of what we can and cannot revert to in case of shortened seasons. This is by far one of the most important things necessary to know before we change the zone lines.

DNR puts limitations on that CWAC meeting to keep it focus'd and on target. That meeting it could otherwise turn into a 2 day event if not kept on target. Trying to get a 75% majority vote can be next to impossible sometimes.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> he doesn't post the same thing over and over...greyphase only comes out once a month or so.


I'll Play by your rules then. Sorry. I am jealous you don't have something I said in your signature line though. :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ....DNR puts limitations on that CWAC meeting to keep it focus'd and on target. That meeting it could otherwise turn into a 2 day event if not kept on target. Trying to get a 75% majority vote can be next to impossible sometimes.


  I think this is the key.

And Phil, I disagree with him because my understanding is the CWAC members were consulted with by DNR staff prior to the meeting, and they were given opportunity to provide input. In addition, they had a chance to offer input at the meeting itself. So as far as I'm concerned, they did do exactly what Lang wanted them to do.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> ....CWAC can advise DNR to consider an alternative.


my understanding is they had that opportunity prior to the meeting, as well as some of the discussion at the meeting itself.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> I'll Play by your rules then. Sorry. I am jealous you don't have something I said in your signature line though. :lol:


Grayphase doesn't come out in the daylight very often, but his posts are ALWAYS memorable :yikes: Shi Kid's sig line was one of his classics. I think maybe he watched one too many episodes of the old "all in the family" tv show...Archie Bunker must be his heroe


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Zone 1's season was not even on the table in it's final form. The DNR form of the season went to Nov. 20 then open again on the 26th.

Before we had a motion hit the floor I reminded everyone about the full Thanksgiving weekend being a point of interest for every hunter I conversed with prior to the meeting. We dropped the weekend before and took in the entire Thanksgiving break. 

Perfect example of a recommended change that flew.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fixed my sig to give fair representation.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

3 pages of replies to this tool post?!! Unbelievable, to be honest I wasn't even gonna reply but after 3 pages I figured I may as well. 

grayphase you are the king of the tools. That means you are biggest tool that ever was, ever is and ever will be. Thats quite the title for sure. How do you live with yourself? What a sorry *****ed miserable life to be pissed off everyday. 

You've said repeatedly you've got pull, dude where is it? The only pull you have is on your favorite weapon, You know ur lil tool. So go stoke it for a while you'll feel much better.  YOUR AN IDIOT! :lol: :lol: :lol: Theres a saying 

"It's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid, than it is to open your scrotum door and remove all doubt" 

Smoke


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> Zone 1's season was not even on the table in it's final form. The DNR form of the season went to Nov. 20 then open again on the 26th.
> 
> Before we had a motion hit the floor I reminded everyone about the full Thanksgiving weekend being a point of interest for every hunter I conversed with prior to the meeting. We dropped the weekend before and took in the entire Thanksgiving break.
> 
> Perfect example of a recommended change that flew.


Pretty easy decision John when there are only 5 waterfowl hunters in the whole UP! :lol: KIDDING!!!! Yeah, a great example of how input was used to make decisions. 

But no question, some things were pretty much decided in discussions prior to the meeting. As Shi Kid suggested, a two day meeting is not something anyone wants.


----------



## Beverly Hillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

Threads like this are why I rarely come here anymore, idiots, bullies, cyberscouting nazi's, and general all around bitch slap fights over usually nothing. Sign of the times I guess, the stress of our countries dire situation even showing up on hunting forums where people sharing an interest should be a little more friendly.......sad.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

just ducky said:


> ........ I think maybe he watched one too many episodes of the old "all in the family" tv show...Archie Bunker must be his heroe


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We really need a "Like" button on here. 
Sorry Kid, couldn't help but chuckle at that one.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Dudes, season dates are set, your not gonna change it this year. Another thread of animosity is just whats needed on the subject. Cant anyone enjoy what we have and look forward to a fun season?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

thought I'd check...

wish I didn't!

I see my boy blue is back.


Lock'er down


----------

